# Steering issues. Please help<-- Have searched



## 98200sxse (Jul 21, 2009)

I am having some issues. I have a 98 200sx, I just got done installing the motor after a rebuild. Everything runs fine and smooth except for the steering... If making a left hand turn, the wheel stays cocked to left after turn, if you turn to the right, the wheen stays cocked to the right. If you are going straight and you jerk the steering wheel one way really quick, it will center up, but next turn it stays cocked to side. Does anyone have any Ideas?? Would a bad tierod do this?! The car does have power steering and upon reinstalling, no problems occured... Please anyone, could you please let me know if you have had this problem or know somebody who has?! Do you think just an alignment will fix the loose/ crooked wheel?!:wtf: Please help!!


----------

